# Telnet Befehle in Datei nach der Reihe abarbeiten



## aquila (10. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich würde mir gerne so eine kleine aber für mich sehr hilfreiche Batch-Datei schreiben, die eigendlich im Großen und Ganzen so ausehen soll bzw. diese Befehle nach der Reihe abarbeiten kann.

telnet
open
mail.test.at 110
helo
user test
pass passwort
list

Habe schon so viel versucht etwa mit Pipes dgl. aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie ich sagen kann das er die Befehle nach der Reihe abarbeitet.

Wäre schön wenn mir einer einen Link schicken könnte od. mir schreiben könnte wie ich das anhand diesen Beispiel machen muss.

Recht Herzlichen Danke schon mal im Vorraus...


----------

